# Hedgie Yoga



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

This is Snarf's latest attempt at Yoga...he's moving from a Spinal Twist into Downward Facing Hog:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

:lol: Oh my goodness, he is flexible! Keep up the yoga snarf!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I just started laughing so hard! :lol: I think it was because I got a picture in my head with him taking a yoga class with other hedgies! :lol:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Snarf should teach a yoga class! My fatties.. I mean pleasantly plump... hedgehogs could use some! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He could teach the class! :lol:


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil should do some yoga too. oh lordy, that means he'll be wearing his pink leg warmers! :lol:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

The Downward-Facing Hog, LOL. But maybe Snarf should work in a circus with that really flexible contortionist lady and they could wear matching turquiose sequined leotards, tho Snarf's quills might pop through the fabric...it would still be priceless to see a hedgehog in a sparkly leotard.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am now cracking up here at Snarf leading a yoga class of a group of hedgies in leg warmers as suggested by Basil!!!!!!!!!!!Oh my; what a sight!!!!!!11


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I think Snarf'd have a hard time keeping the class from diving under the yoga mats and having a snooze.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: Snarf is good. If he ends up teaching a class I would up for it in a minute.....then steal him of course :lol: :lol: jk


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to read Snarf's opinion in his blog!


----------

